# Shop vac



## UMWolve (Nov 28, 2009)

I umpire softball and spend a lot of time during the summer months around the ball fields. Problem is the dust and dirt is almost impossible to keep gone totally. I am looking for a great shop vac to buy the wife and I to clean our cars. Dirt gets in the craziest places that is almost impossible to reach with the vacs at car washes. Don't care about the best bang for the buck either, I want the BEST shop vac for a car I can get period. About sick and tired of the dirt. Any suggestions?


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

Take a look at the Festool dust collectors. Quiet , powerful and VERY well made._ You did say price didn't matter _


----------



## UMWolve (Nov 28, 2009)

These look like they might be exactly what I am looking for. Good looking out. Thanks.


----------



## scarrylarry (Jun 1, 2010)

I have a Ridgid 4 gallon 5Hp model from home Depot the newer model comes with wheels,That sucker will pick up nuts and bolts.Emmerson motor I think is covered for life.Very happy with this purchase.Get a set of small tool attachments for fine detailing
scarrylarry


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rehabber said:


> _You did say price didn't matter _


:laughing::laughing::laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Unless your accountant has advised you to spend loads of cash quickly, I wouldn't go too crazy on a vac for your dusty car. just about ANY decent vac will work for this purpose. Install a good HEPA filter so the fine dust doesn't come out of the vac's exhaust and blow back into the car or garage, and keep the filter clean for maximum suction. Look for a vac with the smaller hose, as you can usually get smaller attachments for the hard to reach areas


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

I have the Festool CT22 that I use for everything
Festool Dust Extractors

I do not have the Pro accessory kit that looks very versatile 
Festool Cleaning Set 
.


----------

